# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] FFXIV Collector's Edittion / Legacy Account - All CLASS 50 = 5 RELIC = Full Darklight

## Tractoridan

Collectors Edition / Legacy Account
All Classes 50
2 Mil Gil

Mounts:

Grand Company Chocobo [ All Bardings ]
Legacy Chocobo
Goobbue
Coeurl
Ahriman

Relics:

Curtana and the Holy Shield (Paladin)
Bravura (Warrior)
Sphairai (Monk)
Gae Bolg (Dragoon)
Thyrus (White Mage)

Darklight:

Full Heavy Set
Full Medium Set [ Dragoon ]
Darklight Cowl of Healing
Heavy Darklight Plate Belt
Darklight Choker of Fending
Darklight Band of Fending

Other Gear:

10 Luminaries - Tools / Gathering
6/7 Garuda Weapons *
2-3 Moogle Weapons *
Dodore Doublet +1
600+ Materia *
White Ravens
All artifact gear unlocked
Lots of militia offhand tools
Bunch of random dungeon drops [ Explorer's / Blessed etc.]
HQ gathering / crafting gear
Tons of hq mats darksteel 




Taking Offers
Send me Your Prices to *Skype ID: Bentinw*

----------

